# The Compass



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Mon Braves,
I had a copy of the 1/4 points of the compass, but alas following a search of all the drawers inthe house, including the sister-in-law's, I am without.

May I crave a boon,
does anybody have a copy that they could put up for me?
Or a website?

fred

" you will be forever in my debt "


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Fred I have sent you a PM. I have a compass for you.

Chris.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Seem to remember them. south west-by west 3/4 west or something like that. dont know why bit it all seemed so much more nautical than steering by degrees. thanks for the memory.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

In my day, Everards ships always steered by compass points. Without the luxury those expensive, new fangled gyro things, they were easer to read on the compass card that the degree markers. Don't think that the ability to "box the compass" would be taken seriously on a job application today.


----------



## Split (Jun 25, 2006)

When I was in nautical school I, also, belonged to a sea scout troop. I learned to box the compass in the scouts, very fast, as a kind of speech competition- In NS, I can't remember any attempt to teach us compass points. 

When I went to sea in "Forts" the compass was magnetic and 360º calibration. It makes sense, really- The British seem to have this difficult way of doing things, when it comes to measurements.

Split


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

compass card to jog the memory


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

I still (mentally) box the compass occasionally, forward and backward, 32 points. It stops my brain from siezing up completely. Learnt it in the Sea Cadets in the 1940s.


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Seven Bell breakfasts to all who contributed. Many thanks for the information lads. I can bore MORE people to insomnia at family gatherings. Maybe my State funeral will be nearer than I imagined.

fred

" I enjoy long walks, especially those taken by people I dislike " N. Cowerd.

"


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I remember a lot of deep sea AB's who stayed away from coasters because they couldn't steer by quarter points. the first thing the mate on the old Everards coasters asked a new deckie. Can you steer by quarter points 'cos you are no good to me if you can't.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Split said:


> When I was in nautical school I, also, belonged to a sea scout troop. I learned to box the compass in the scouts, very fast, as a kind of speech competition- In NS, I can't remember any attempt to teach us compass points.
> 
> When I went to sea in "Forts" the compass was magnetic and 360º calibration. It makes sense, really- The British seem to have this difficult way of doing things, when it comes to measurements.
> 
> Split


At least the Brits could pay three people from a pound ,(In the old days)which is impossible with a Dollar


----------



## Split (Jun 25, 2006)

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> At least the Brits could pay three people from a pound ,(In the old days)which is impossible with a Dollar


LOL! Very true. I think I got 6 pounds per month as first year apprentice and in final year I got ten pounds and the 3rd mate's job towards the end. "That'll be good experience for you, son" the OM said.

Split


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Howay Split
Give us Brits a chance, we sailed the coasters & colliers, with quarter points, are you with me, are you a brit or spanish????(Hippy) [=P] (Jester)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

According to Spits profile he is a Brit and served his time.
John


----------



## Split (Jun 25, 2006)

Served my time from 1949-1952. Master's F.G. Certificate in 1957. Sorry, you guys, who used quarter points. I didn't mean to offend, but all the compasses I saw were in degrees. That must be because my early years were spent in Forts and T2's.

Proud to be British, too,(Thumb) for all their funny quarter points, feet, inches, yards, pints, fahrenheits and driving on the wrong side!( plus the weather) No wonder youngsters, today, can't fathom it out and use calculators- who can blame them!

The Spanish have some quirks, too. Do you know that even having had Euros for six years, some of them still change it all back into pesetas to see how much change they've got?

Split


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

On a relief job I got shortly after obtaining my Masters Certificate M.V. Dryburgh, it had a compass with quarter points. Just cleared Leith piers and the captain told me I was in charge and away he went.
What was the course I asked the sailor on the wheel?
East by north 3/4 north.
I about fell over.
What the hells is he talking about.
Went to the chart to see and sure enough thats what it was.
Got "Browns" alminac out to see what that was in degrees.
Even managed after a week to get the hang of it.
Said to the second mate that the courses on the chart were wrong.
Looked at me as if I were a landlubber.
No they are what we steer was his response. That was new to me as I was used to having the true course written on the chart.
One day went to the monkey island to get a compass error on the standard compass but there were so many coats of paint on it I couldn't move the binnicle.
A Masters Certificate and I felt like a fool with those coastal sailors as they were real seamen.
I learned a lot the two months I was there but was glad to go back deep sea!!


----------



## Split (Jun 25, 2006)

(Thumb) That was a good one, Lakercapt!

Split


----------



## vic pitcher (Oct 20, 2004)

When I did my Lifeboat Ticket in Liverpool in 1959, I'm sure I was required to Box the Compass


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

As a time-served apprentice with thousands of hours at the helm, I joined the BRISTOL QUEEN (paddle steamer for those who don't recognise the name) as a DHU not having an EDH rating. First time on the wheel the old man ordered 'norwest by west a half west' & I was banjaxed. The wonderful old gent soon came over to me when it became apparent that I hadn't a clue he quickly demonstrated & explained the finer points of magnetic quarter point helmsmanship. Darn sight easier than using a satnav! I never forgot what Cap'n Jack George taught me that day but when I went for 2nd mate's orals & was given a quick 'how's she heading' followed by a classic 'you're steering NE1/4E with the wind 2 points abaft the port beam when you see a green light 3 points to starboard - how's she heading'?, I made the stupid mistake of giving the correct answer quickly. There followed a discussion between the examiner & myself on the finer points of the compass which I felt that I had won but actually lost & still I believe his knowledge was purely academic. The result was of course that I was offered to come back for orals next month or take the risk of being given sea-time. I retired hurt but can still box the compass forwards & backwards - my respect to the memory of Capt. George of Campbells - they don't make them like that any more.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Vic,

I did my lifeboat ticket in Canning Dock in the late '70's.

'Harbour safety pins - always remember them, boys.'

'Um......we don't have lifeboats on the ship I am on.........'

'Always one smart a***!'

You were required to box the compass.....I know because I learned all mine North to East - and the examiner asked me them West to North.......but I passed!


----------

